# anybody know a good divorce lawyer



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

wifes banging another guy. If you have a contact for a good attorney let me know. Thanks.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear that man. Seems to be a lot of that being posted up lately. Good luck to you.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Yea, dont sugar coat it lol First the goat/hunt,now this. Good luck brutha


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, divorce sucks.
Ken


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Lynette Terry from Angleton. 979 849 4387


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Andy, don't make it worse than it already is, give me a call this evening if you need to vent. rs


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Dude that sucks! Sorry to hear that, although you will have plenty time to fish now.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dayum, My bud is going through the same thing. Women are worse than men these days.:spineyes: Goodluck bud. DO not use Susan Edmonson in Seabrook.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

http://www.marcoslaw.com/


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

John Gay in Clear Lake. I watched him destroy an ex's ex-husband. He ain't cheap. Reminds me of a GS song...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

A good rule of thumb... always pick an attorney in your county... thhey know the local judges. They even hunt and fish together!!!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it sucks. Good thing hopefully is that my house and investment properties and businesses are in my name and I had them before we got married. Got a house in Sargent on the creek in both our names thats fixing to be on the market this weekend if anyone is interested. Rusty PM me your number. Having a hard time not drowning myself in crown and coke. Theres a bunch of bad juju going down but don't wanna say anything on a internet board. I am in Harris county and would prefer an lawyer in that county. Divorce SUX. Plus we got a little boy together. I figure the faster we get it over the faster my brain ain't messed up. Just trying to concentrate on the little guy.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. So do we go break the guys knee caps? 
Elaine Michaels in League City 281-455-1870 Did mine. I dont know how aggressive she is because my divorce wasnt too bad. I accepted that I wasnt going to get chit.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

good luck man just keep chopping wood and things will get better.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Might even find the best lawyers around and pay them all a visit or consultation. That way when the soon to be ex shows up they can't take her case....


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Not sure what you budget is.. however, if you are headed to trial, you need to contact this guy. I recently used him for a custody battle.

Bobby Newman 713-966-4444

My first attorney, who will remain unnamed, was supposed to be a top attorneys in Houston. He was in fact quite bright and knowledgeable through most of the process. That was until things got hairy in the courtroom and he went in to vapor lock (think my cousin vinny) almost costing me custody of my son. Fortunately, I was referred to Bobby. Though he is pricey, he is still not as expensive as some and you will not be out represented.

Good luck, divorces are never fun.

Philip


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

well, I told her if she wants contested divorce all the money will go to the lawyers. Her new man threatened me and I think she has taken my son around him. Hes 21 and is a pot dealer and lives with his mom and dad. My wife is 35. I wish her the best of luck with him. Its sad really. Not worried about the threat. I am six five 200lbs. Hes 150lbs wet. He has no clue whats gonna go down.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Andy,

I've been through the exact same situation, only it was more than 1 other guy I found out about- truth is, it just isn't worth hurting him, even if you come home from a nice wknd hunt early to surprise the broad. Protect yourself though, if he's a pot dealer, I can promise you he is armed 24-7. 

Bobby Newman is your man. Do NOT sacrifice $$$$ on the attorney- like everything else, you get what you pay for. Sounds like you need a shark- Also, get a PI to follow her and get them on video, esp with the shady business dealings (pot) for discovery (ammunition) as you will need a proponderance of evidence to slam the bia.

I'll be praying for you. You can always call me as well if you want to talk, the situation hurts awfully bad, but it gets better with time, brother!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

thanks for the advice BWB. I am packing heat.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

> I wish her the best of luck with him.


No you don't! LOL

Been through it too, things WILL get better after it's all said and done. On the bright side, you'll get to sample newer, improved models.

Good luck to you.
Pablo


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

David Brown or Joan Jenkins, neither are cheap but well worth the money if there are a lot of assets. The P I suggestion is a good one, play all this close to your vest don't, show your cards until court. A good atty. will be costly but it sounds like you need a bulldog and these 2 are good (personal experince with both). Child custody for a dad isn't easy, but it can be done. Good Luck, pm me if you want to talk.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Pablo said:


> No you don't! LOL
> 
> Been through it too, things WILL get better after it's all said and done. On the bright side, you'll get to sample newer, improved models.
> 
> ...


X2 Head up and don't look back.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> X2 Head up and don't look back.


don't want to be around another woman for a real long time. Gonna take my son hunting and camping. I thought I had a good model it totally sucked.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Lynette Terry from Angleton. 979 849 4387


X 10000000000!!

She is a bull dog in court.

RR


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Lynette Terry from Angleton. 979 849 4387


ENOUGH SAID

I used her and got custody of my son. They have agreat firm


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

all I got to say is cell phone forensics is a hell of a thing.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

The same thing happened to me back in '97 and I took my daughters mother to court and got custody of my daughter. The secret weapon I had was I found her diary and that shut down her whole case, even her attorney yelled at her in the courtroom saying "how could you make me look like an idiot. I used Attorney Bonnie Fitch, she's an ex-family court judge and she is a beast in the courtroom. I don't have her number anymore so you will have to do some research. *REMEMBER NOT TO GET HOT HEADED AROUND YOUR LITTLE MAN*. Good luck brother I wish you the best. Oh yeah...Bonnie Fitch was in Downtown on Texas and she is pricey.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Keystroke loggers on the computer are a helluva thing too. Just sayin'.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I just don't understand how women and/or men can cheat when they have kids together. Why risk destroying your family over a piece of ***????? There isn't anything out there worth destroying my family.

Aside from that, I wish you the best of luck, and wish everything but good for her.


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

*Good advice*



TheGoose said:


> Might even find the best lawyers around and pay them all a visit or consultation. That way when the soon to be ex shows up they can't take her case....


This can help limit who she can use. Don't waste your time with that little pothead unless he gives you an oppurtunity, karma has a way of settling scores. Good luck and to your boy ,as well.

Htown


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll bet that if your soon to be ex had known you were going to have the 2cool force behind you and helping, she would stayed on the straight and narrow.

Seriously, I really am sorry for your problem and wish you and your son the best.


----------



## diamondback7 (Jul 22, 2004)

Keep your head up over time it will be ok. Just spend as much quality time as you can with that boy he is going to need it more than you. Good luck.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I've been there, and it DOES suck big time. My advice is stay busy, keep away from the booze as best you can, and always take the high road. 

Karma is a real biotch. Someone at my ex-wife's work blew the whistle on her and her new BF, (same co) and they both got called on the carpet at work. My ex eventually got the boot. 

A year later the ex calls me up and tells me what a fool she had been and how heartbroken she was without me. All I could say was "yep, stupid hurts. Adios".

You Will get through this. It's gonna hurt, but gather up all the friends you can and stay focused on what's best for YOU and your SON. Let your future ex have all the drama. 

God bless you and know that we are all here for you.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

21 year old punka$$ weed dealer. woppppp his ***** like his mother did. good luck with everything, and just kiddin about beating him up or am i?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

11andy11 said:


> yeah it sucks. Good thing hopefully is that my house and investment properties and businesses are in my name and I had them before we got married. Got a house in Sargent on the creek in both our names thats fixing to be on the market this weekend if anyone is interested. Rusty PM me your number. Having a hard time not drowning myself in crown and coke. Theres a bunch of bad juju going down but don't wanna say anything on a internet board. I am in Harris county and would prefer an lawyer in that county. Divorce SUX. Plus we got a little boy together. I figure the faster we get it over the faster my brain ain't messed up. Just trying to concentrate on the little guy.


sucks for sure... if you wanna get out and clear the brain on the water cshoot me a pm and we can do the best thing for **** like this. GO FISHN


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Robert Jarrard (713) 995-9494 harris county family law specialty

i feel your pain my friend. my wife told me last night that she "deserves a free pass" whatever that means. i told her it would take about a week to gather the paperwork for the 'free pass'


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is another suggestion that works. Hire a PI to follow them around (especially him). Get as much info on the type of environment your Son would be around if the court were to give her custody. Again not cheep but your Son is worth it. If the situation is bad enough the court may even rule for supervised visitation only for her.

I hate what you have to go through (been through the exact same thing my ex with and had two daughters) but like everyone has said, keep your cool and all will turn out well. Remember the most important thing is your Son.

RR


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> 21 year old punka$$ weed dealer. woppppp his ***** like his mother did. good luck with everything, and just kiddin about beating him up or am i?


trust me, thats the thing on the top of my mind. I want to turn that guy into a mud hole. I got to let it go though. I just don't want my boy around that BS. Thanks for all the support guys and gals.


----------



## aglaw (Jul 11, 2005)

*Give me a call*

I handle divorce work and have for the last 10 years, and I offer a 2cool discount on my rate. Drop me an email or PM.

Dennis


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

man I am sorry to hear about this. Don't jump stupid is my best advice. What it is, is what it is, and you have the potential if you jump stupid to make "you the bad guy" no matter what.

remember this, the process is like a merry go round, in other words, you may not win all you want to win at first, but the merry go round will constantly come back around and then you have a chance to win once more

Love your child and say nothing determintal about his Mom whatsoever, no matter what

Good Luck


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

11andy11 said:


> trust me, thats the thing on the top of my mind. I want to turn that guy into a mud hole. I got to let it go though. I just don't want my boy around that BS. Thanks for all the support guys and gals.


Ignore him. It's not his fault. He's a kid chasing something new, and she's wishing she could be a kid again. If anyone needs and *** whoopin', it's her. At any rate, keep your head up, stay on the straight and narrow. Get a mean lawyer and go after EVERYTHING. Give up nothing, not the house, not the car, not the boat, no cash, and especially not the kid. Drain her emotionally, mentally, and financially for any spare cent she might get. You'll get good advice here, but even better advice from an attorney. Good luck to you and I wish you the best.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

A 21 year old pot dealer? Seriously? Be happy you're about to be rid of her.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

You and your attorney should build a case IMO on getting your son. Sounds like she is hanging around and what not with some shady as characters. What is going to happen to your son when HPD/DEA come knock down the door in the middle of the night to have a talk with this low life.

Anyway I hope it works out for you and no matter how much you will want to inform the board of what is going on, keep it to yourself or your attorney. The less bullets you give her to use and the more bullets you get it is easier to kill her in court.


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

Man that sucks, just did the same thing a year ago in harris county. Ron Marsh or Bruce Baughman are your best choices. Bruce might have a slight edge if you can deal with his attitude. Just remember the number one thing through out this ordeal is your son and his happiness. When you feel down look at his picture and stay strong and level headed for him.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

TheGoose said:


> Might even find the best lawyers around and pay them all a visit or consultation. That way when the soon to be ex shows up they can't take her case....


Great advice right here. Most of my divorce consultations here free.

Check your PM's 11andy11. If nothing else, you will have a laugh at my expense. Divorce is worth every penny when you are taking out the trash.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I got custody of my son. My attorney was Mary Cudd in Angleton. I sure am sorry this happened to you, and I hope your recovery is fast! PM me, I fish the Sargent area a bit too!


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry you're going through this, but be glad that she doesn't have you around the cajones. You found out what she's really about and once the emotional pain goes away, you'll be much better off than she will. A 21yr old pot dealer?!??!! LOSER! Don't lose your cool and do something to compromise your situation. Get out with as many of your assets as you can and find a good woman. In the meantime....fish fish fish.


----------



## gonefishing1205 (Jul 8, 2010)

man that sucks but i would have to say gerald yoakum located at pearland


----------



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

DON'T Touch Her Or Him BAD BAD deal in court. BAD !
after the lawer go to the doctor STDS!
Sorry to say she is probly not the the first.

"A 21 year old pot dealer? Seriously"

Been their done that Sorry man good luck


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Get on top of it asap!I hired a lawyer that had a good track record of men getting custody of the kids and it was a sucess.I got rid of the lowlife cheat you can to.Good luck! pm me anytime.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I am really sorry this happened to you Andy. I know it has to feel like she tore your guts out and that she owes you an explanation. Forget about that, it won't be worth a ****, and it will only make her feel better.

The best thing you can do to get at her without any real effort, just act like it is no big deal, be polite, even if she tries to start **** with you, just be polite and walk away from it. It kills them if you don't respond, they want that argument and the last word, and that argument shows her how much what she did bothers you and gives her the control, she will feed off that. Don't give that to her.

Spend time with your friends and lean on them when you need it. You will find out who is really your friend at this time for sure. Try to keep busy, and STAY AWAY from the booze, it will only make things alot worse, I speak from experience about the booze. I hope things work out for you, and do so quickly.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I am really sorry this happened to you Andy. I know it has to feel like she tore your guts out and that she owes you an explanation. Forget about that, it won't be worth a ****, and it will only make her feel better.

The best thing you can do to get at her without any real effort, just act like it is no big deal, be polite, even if she tries to start **** with you, just be polite and walk away from it. It kills them if you don't respond, they want that argument and the last word, and that argument shows her how much what she did bothers you and gives her the control, she will feed off that. Don't give that to her.

Spend time with your friends and lean on them when you need it. You will find out who is really your friend at this time for sure. Try to keep busy, and STAY AWAY from the booze, it will only make things alot worse, I speak from experience about the booze. I hope things work out for you, and do so quickly.



11andy11 said:


> don't want to be around another woman for a real long time. Gonna take my son hunting and camping. I thought I had a good model it totally sucked.


I am with you on this. I took me a long time, and mine didn't cheat. I also thought I had a great model. Once I stepped away and took a more objective look at the relationship I realized that I didn't, and that I was settling because it was easier to do that than end it. I should have ended it a couple years earlier. Live and learn, now I know what i want and I will not accept anything less.

Good luck.


----------



## bud1971 (Aug 10, 2009)

11andy11 said:


> well, I told her if she wants contested divorce all the money will go to the lawyers. Her new man threatened me and I think she has taken my son around him. Hes 21 and is a pot dealer and lives with his mom and dad. My wife is 35. I wish her the best of luck with him. Its sad really. Not worried about the threat. I am six five 200lbs. Hes 150lbs wet. He has no clue whats gonna go down.


They ALWAYS affair down, not up....don't know why, but it's true.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

deke said:


> I am really sorry this happened to you Andy. I know it has to feel like she tore your guts out and that she owes you an explanation. Forget about that, it won't be worth a ****, and it will only make her feel better.
> 
> The best thing you can do to get at her without any real effort, just act like it is no big deal, be polite, even if she tries to start **** with you, just be polite and walk away from it. It kills them if you don't respond, they want that argument and the last word, and that argument shows her how much what she did bothers you and gives her the control, she will feed off that. Don't give that to her.
> 
> ...


Deke has some good advice Andy....hang in there.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Get all checking accounts and credit card accounts changed to just you....

If the bank says you cannot do that just close them and reopen new ones...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Deke speaks so good advice. 

I went through this two years ago. 

You say you had property before you were married. You will need to have proof of all the stuff you brought into the marriage; bank statements, receipts, deeds to property . . . . I think the legal term is discovery documents. Get all these documents together, get it out of the house and move it to a safe location. 

Good luck . . .


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Fighting the punk might be fun for a few minutes but he isn't the real problem and it could get you shot.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

regulator said:


> Deke has some good advice Andy....hang in there.


thats the best yet!


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

i see loads of good advice along with love, care and support from many members. i remember a similar thread of someone in your situation recently, and one important piece of advice from there is to be careful of what (personal) you post here that could be used against you. Please don't take this as advice to not talk about you situation at all. Keep talking to someone about what you are feeling. It looks like you have many friends here that want to listen and support you in this tough time.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

rangers57 said:


> Man that sucks, just did the same thing a year ago in harris county. Ron Marsh or Bruce Baughman are your best choices. Bruce might have a slight edge if you can deal with his attitude. Just remember the number one thing through out this ordeal is your son and his happiness. When you feel down look at his picture and stay strong and level headed for him.


I used Ron and my ex used Bruce and I came out on top with both boys living with me.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Because I can't cuss, I am sorry to hear what you are going through Andy. I wish I could give encouraging words. But as you already know, this is a tough time in life. The only thing I can guarantee is that it will get easier. Life hands us some very difficult situations, but we have to keep going. If I had given up on life when I thought it was over, I would have been gone years ago. I hope and wish you the best and if you ever need anything, please call on me. I am married, but I know how hard life can be....Been there done that.


----------



## paffap (Feb 13, 2009)

Please dont badmouth her in front of your Son. Remenber, he is an "innocent" in all this and 5 years from now she will still be his mom. I wish you and your son the best.


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hang tough brother. I am 3 years past that same kinda event. I just gor remarried in July to a truely special woman. I guarantee she is the complete opposite of the ex. Dont give in just to get it over with. Hang tough and stick to your guns, or you will will regret it later. I promise you that. I will have to go through court again to get things adjusted, and taht just sucks. My 2 kids are happier now, but it was tough onthem for a while (4 and 6 yrs old). Just be the good guy for your son. He will see the truth eventually. I highly reccomend a neutral, public place mandated for drop off and pick ups. It will stop alot of BS. Praying always helps too.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your discovery. Its a crasher on anyone when one is blind sided. 
Use caution when you are running/working your strategy and having the son near. When he visits his mom she will work the filter on him of your activities. 

Has she moved? Change all locks immediately. Let someone to flag you if she is seen near the house while you are away. As much as you would like to tell her how she is going to hurt after you are finished with your action. Don't broadcast any of your planned moves. Always stay 2cool. 
If she is employed, steps toward the finish will go so much smoother. 
Get a blood test, throw out the master bed. very likely that POS has been there while you were gone. Many good things said here and not one moment blame yourself for any of her straying off center. 

I'm almost 27 years from my 1st and in w/22 years w/my 2nd, still strong. There are many, many good unwed women waiting for their right fishing guy.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

So, how exactly did you find out for sure? How did it go down, did she flat out tell you? Sure sucks.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

This Guy Is Vicious  I use him for everything
Gibby.. how do you know Him ?



Gilbert said:


> http://www.marcoslaw.com/


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

11andy11 said:


> thanks for the advice BWB. I am packing heat.


One thing that any attorney worth his salt is going to tell you is to just shut the heck up about stuff like this... Asking for recommendations is fine, but you need to keep the bloody details off the computer... It wouldn't take much of an opposing lawyer to make a pretty good case that this comment represented a "threat by an unstable soon-to-be ex husband".. I've been told that lawyers consider facebook pretty much a wet dream as far as digging up information that can be used against a client's opposition: forums such as 2cool can't be far behind...


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

You know you have friends here, and we all wish you and your boy nothing but the best. But would anyone disagree that maybe this thread might need to go away at this point?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Good luck man. I got the 'we need to talk' speech a couple weeks ago. A COMPLETE blind side to me. That makes it even harder. Found out afterwards she was messing around with another guy and is now with him. 
Its been really rough on me, I thought everything was perfect, then BOOM. The only thing that helps is the hardest thing to do. You just have to give it time. Anger just leaves you hurting and with new things to fix. I have been reassured that I have some REALLY good friends that have gone completely out of their way to do anything they can to help me. This has me helped tremendously. Here I am going on 4 weeks and its finally beginning to lighten up a little bit.
Good luck with your battle. Don't get angry in front of your little man and remember that this is probably going to be as hard if not harder on him than it will be for you. 

Here is a little prayer a friend sent me that I have been thinking about a lot. 

Dear God, I have loved well but not too wisely. I’ve given my heart to someone who has not honored that gift and I realize this relationship does not serve her. Please give me the courage and strength to end this relationship gracefully. Help me to forgive, heal and move on with my life so that I may open the door to new happiness. Amen.

I haven't met you before, but I understand what you're going through, let me know if there is anything I can do to help you.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

yep happened to me as well the guy is not to blame for this so i wouldnt whip him get you in trouble not worth it . now if the guy was your friend and betrayed you do as i did whip him everytime you see him. just look out for you and your little one . when she comes running back to you begging to take her back . tell her you have no love for her and your done with her it will help your healing .


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> man I am sorry to hear about this. Don't jump stupid is my best advice. What it is, is what it is, and you have the potential if you jump stupid to make "you the bad guy" no matter what.
> 
> remember this, the process is like a merry go round, in other words, you may not win all you want to win at first, but the merry go round will constantly come back around and then you have a chance to win once more
> 
> ...


I almost went postal on a friend of mine many years ago about that very thing. We got outa the truck and had a lil discussion on what would happen to his skinny posterior if he did it again. I felt so bad for that kid.


----------



## hookem1968 (Jun 20, 2010)

Do not use Bruce Baughman, he`s the biggest a##hole ive ever met!!! Made my wife cry every time we went to see him,and he was our lawyer,screwed me out of roughly $3400 then resigned as our lawyer after he got punked in Liberty Co. and I cussed his sorry @ss out,speaking of muddholing thats what the arrogant pr#ck needs.


----------

